# Satori, small indoor grow.



## Lemmongrass (Sep 14, 2009)

5/5 germ, 4/5fem. 1gal then 3gal pots. there were many light leaks due to an unsolvable problem in the first few weeks.

they were grown 12/12 from seed under a 1000w hps in a 7x7 grow room with zero reflective surfaces.

planted 5/29, sexed 6/24-28. cut 9/8.

one was a spear sativa, one a bat ind dom sativa, one a very indica shorty that grew 8 huge buds each shaped like an xmas tree which began to purple. the bat pheno did aswell. the last one looks bat like but due to several growing probs never got very big.

the smoke is surprisingly stoney for what my expectation were but is still nice. less is better than more in my opinion.

will take HR pics of buds soon.


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice looking buds Bra....


----------



## Lemmongrass (Sep 15, 2009)

here are some shots of the buds!


----------



## Lemmongrass (Sep 15, 2009)

the box of marlbs shows just how snowy white these buds are with trichs


----------

